# Mathematik + WoW



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

Hallo, da nach einigen Seiten SuFu nichts gescheites gekommen ist, dachte ich mir eröffne ich einen Neuen Thread. Wenn einer aber das schon hier gesehen hat, bitte Link posten.

1. Schadensbonus kritischer Treffer ( Zauber )

Der Magier, sowie Hexenmeister hat 1 bis 2 Talente im Skillbaum, mit denen er den Schadensbonus der kritischen Treffer erhöhen kann um einen gewissen %-Satz. 

Nun, ich dachte mir * 100%, das ist doch overpowered *, habe dann jedoch auf www.wowhead.com in einem Kommentar gelesen, bei Zaubern gilt der Schadensbonus nur 50% bei 100% im Skillbaum.

Das heisst:

Ich treffe mit Frostblitz 500

Kritisch 800

Und mit dem Skill für 100% Schadensboni auf Eis--> 800/2 + 800 = 1200. Stimmt das so? Hoffe jemand kann mir die Fragen beantworten, oder weiss auch, ob es für Meele's etwas ähnliches gibt, bei denen soll laut demselben Kommentar der Bonus wirklich zu 100% gelten.

2. Dots + Spell-Damage

Wie verhalten sich DoT's ( Damage over Time ) mit dem Spell-Damage von Items. Erhöht sich der Schaden bei jedem Schaden, den der DoT macht um ein Verhältnis des Schadens/Anzahl DMG pro DoT

Also wenn ein DoT 5 mal Schaden macht und ich einen Spell-Damage von 100 habe, macht der dot alle 5 male einen zusätzlichen Schaden von 20?

Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte...

3. Heal-Bonus, Blutsauger und Spell Haste 

Zählt der Blutsauger eigentlich als Heal und erhöht die abgesogene Menge Leben, die HP, die man bekommt oder beides? Und nimmt er in weniger als 5 Sekunden durch Spell-Haste genau viel Leben ab, einfach schneller?



So, das wars von meiner Seite, hoffe um nette Antworten und keine Flames-.-

dankeschön !

btw: nicht das ich wow-neuling wär, mich interessieren die einzelnen sachen nun einfach mehr


----------



## Arikros (28. August 2008)

1.kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Ja
4.Erhäht abgesogene Menge, wird schneller

Yeha, first!


----------



## Neonsilver (28. August 2008)

zu 1.

die talente bedeuten einfach das die zauber im fall eines crits doppelten schaden anstatt nur 1 1/2 fachen schaden zu machen.


----------



## Thorat (28. August 2008)

Seit wann ist 150% von 500, 800?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Seit wann ist 150% von 500, 800?


das ist 750 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat sich wer verrrechnet @ TE^^


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Seit wann ist 150% von 500, 800?



ich wusste bisher nicht mal das ein crit einfach 150% schaden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das erkärt wohl die 100% im talentbaum... irgendwie logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Hallo, da nach einigen Seiten SuFu nichts gescheites gekommen ist, dachte ich mir eröffne ich einen Neuen Thread. Wenn einer aber das schon hier gesehen hat, bitte Link posten.
> 
> 1. Schadensbonus kritischer Treffer ( Zauber )
> 
> ...



Solche Fragen solltest Du auf WoW Europe im Klassenforum stellen. Da hocken die Craks!


----------



## Traklar (28. August 2008)

Bei nem Dots steht doch meist, z.B. 500 Schaden über 10 Sec. Wenn man jetzt 100 Schaden dazu bekommt heißt es so viel wie, 600 Schaden über 10 Sec.! Das heißt du machst 10 Schaden mehr pro Sec. 

Spellhast verringert, wenn ich das richtig verstehe (sry hab keine Caster) nur die Castzeit. Also dauert ein kanalisierter Spell immernoch 5 Sec. du castest ihn nur schneller, außer er ist ein Instant. 

Und zum 1. sry kann ich dir nigs sagen.


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Hallo, da nach einigen Seiten SuFu nichts gescheites gekommen ist, dachte ich mir eröffne ich einen Neuen Thread. Wenn einer aber das schon hier gesehen hat, bitte Link posten.
> 
> 1. Schadensbonus kritischer Treffer ( Zauber )
> 
> ...



Solche Fragen solltest Du auf WoW Europe im Klassenforum stellen. Da hocken die Cracks!


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. August 2008)

Soweit es mir bekannt ist verursacht ein Zauber wenn er kritisch trifft 150% Schaden.

Das heißt: Wenn der Frobo 500 Schaden macht, würde ein kritscher Treffer 750 Schaden machen.

D.h. der kritische Schadensbonus ist 250. Die Talente erhöhen den Kritischen Schaden um 100%. Also auf 500 in diesem Beispiel.

Stimmt 100%ig da man es in der Praxis beobachten kann. Mein Frobo amcht derzeit ungefähr 1000 Schaden, die kritischen Treffer befindne sich im Bereich um 2000 rum bei einer Deep Frost skillung.

Der Feuerball macht mehr Grundschaden, aber die Crits sind niedriger da diese nur einen 1,5 fachen Schadensbonus erhalten und nicht wie der Frostblitz doppelten.


----------



## HolyPower (28. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> 2. Dots + Spell-Damage
> 
> Wie verhalten sich DoT's ( Damage over Time ) mit dem Spell-Damage von Items. Erhöht sich der Schaden bei jedem Schaden, den der DoT macht um ein Verhältnis des Schadens/Anzahl DMG pro DoT
> 
> ...



Beispiel : 1Hexer mit 1000+dmg steht in Arena haut 5 dots aufs Ziel die alle 5sek 200 dmg machen würden (ohne +dmg) und 30 sek halten würden
              30sek / 5sek = 6mal dmg machen
              1000 + 200   = 1200 dmg pro Tick!!
              6 x 1200       = 7200 dmg pro dot
              5 x 7200       = 36000 dmg in 30 sekunden!!

Frage beantwortet??


----------



## Meriane (28. August 2008)

zum 1.: ich glaube das war so: normal hat man 50% critbonus. Die 100% beziehen sich auf die 50%.
Die werden also um 100% erhöht. 50*2=100.
Du hast dann also nen bonus von 100%.
Zb.: Frostblitz normal: 500
 Crit (ohne Talent) 750
 Crit (mit Talent) 1000


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

HolyPower schrieb:


> Beispiel : 1Hexer mit 1000+dmg steht in Arena haut 5 dots aufs Ziel die alle 5sek 200 dmg machen würden (ohne +dmg) und 30 sek halten würden
> 30sek / 5sek = 6mal dmg machen
> 1000 + 200   = 1200 dmg pro Tick!!
> 6 x 1200       = 7200 dmg pro dot
> ...



ja dankeschön für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> zum 1.: ich glaube das war so: normal hat man 50% critbonus. Die 100% beziehen sich auf die 50%.
> Die werden also um 100% erhöht. 50*2=100.
> Du hast dann also nen bonus von 100%.
> Zb.: Frostblitz normal: 500
> ...



klingt logisch, wird wohl auch stimmen : )
dankeschön


----------



## Baumschmuser (28. August 2008)

Zu 1. wurde alles gesagt
Zu 2.:
Der +Dmg bezieht sich auf den Gesamtschaden, nicht auf jeden Tick, wäre ja auch völlig übertrieben imba.
Zu 3.:
Du kanalisierst kürzer und die Intervalle werden auch kürzer. Wenn du also z.B. eine Castzeit von 5.0 sec hattest und es alle 1.0 sec tickt, und du das ganze mit Haste auf 4.0 sec drückst, dann tickt es auch alle 0.8 sec.


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. August 2008)

HolyPower schrieb:


> Beispiel : 1Hexer mit 1000+dmg steht in Arena haut 5 dots aufs Ziel die alle 5sek 200 dmg machen würden (ohne +dmg) und 30 sek halten würden
> 30sek / 5sek = 6mal dmg machen
> 1000 + 200   = 1200 dmg pro Tick!!
> 6 x 1200       = 7200 dmg pro dot
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.

Zum ersten haben wir da noch den Schadens Koeffizienten, nicht jeder Zauber erhält 100% vom +Zauberschaden.

Verderbnis vom Hexer z.B. ungeskillt nur 93%.

D.h. bei +1000 Spelldmage bkäme der Zauber ungeskilled +930. Dies wird dann durch die Anzahl an Ticks geteilt.

Heißt folgendes:

200 Schaden über 30 Sekunden (Beispiel).

Alle 5 Sek Schaden (6 Ticks) a 33,3333333 Dmg. Der Schadensbonus von 930 wird durch die Anzahl Ticks geteilt. Das heißt jeder Tick erhält 155 zusätzlichen Schaden.

Nachzulesen in der WoW-Wiki.


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> 
> Zum ersten haben wir da noch den Schadens Koeffizienten, nicht jeder Zauber erhält 100% vom +Zauberschaden.
> 
> ...



Ja, dass ein Spell den ganzen Schadensbonus nicht nützt ist irgendwie klar.. gibt es ne seite mit ner liste von spells und deren abhängigkeit zum dmg boni ? also ob 100% oder in dem fall nur 93% ...


----------



## PTY (28. August 2008)

HolyPower schrieb:


> Beispiel : 1Hexer mit 1000+dmg steht in Arena haut 5 dots aufs Ziel die alle 5sek 200 dmg machen würden (ohne +dmg) und 30 sek halten würden
> 30sek / 5sek = 6mal dmg machen
> 1000 + 200   = 1200 dmg pro Tick!!
> 6 x 1200       = 7200 dmg pro dot
> ...



Nenene, so einfach ist das alles nicht. Denn für jeden Zauber wird nur ein bestimmter Anteil vom AddDMG angerechnet (siehe hierzu auch Spell damage coefficient). Am Beispiel Verderbnis (Corruption) sieht das also so aus:
Verderbnis, 900 Schaden in 18 Sekunden, tickt alle 3 Sekunden = 150/Tick

Mit 1000+Dmg werden "nur" 93.6% für Verderbnis angerechnet, also:
Verderbnis, 900+(1000*0.936) = 1.836 Schaden in 18 Sekunden, tickt alle 3 Sekunden = 306/Tick

Sagen wir jetzt mal nach der Milchmädchenrechnung von dir, das alle 5 Dots vom Hexer genau so arbeiten, wie Verderbnis (schön wärs ^^):
5x 1.836 in 18 Sekunden = 9.180 Schaden in 18 Sekunden

Weiten wir das jetzt mal auf die besagten 30 Sekunden aus:
5x 3.060 in 30 Sekunden = 15.300 Schaden in 30 Sekunden

Also von den 36.000 weit entfernt!!! Übrigens bekommt der Seelendieb, den die meisten Hexer ja unverständlicherweise nur in Rang 1 für den SS nutzen, 214.3% vom AddDMG angerechnet und skaliert damit am bestern mit dem AddDMG. Und Blutsauger ist eine sehr gefährliche Sache, denn man bekommt zwar den Schaden als Heilung gutgeschrieben, aber man bekommt die Aggro für den Schaden+Heal. Lebensentzug ist davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## Torglosch (28. August 2008)

Wenn sich jemand wirklich für die ganzen Zahlenspielchen interessiert dann sei das Addon DrDmg empfohlen.

Nicht 100% Korrekt aber man kann sich damit doch viele solcher Fragen selbst beantworten und hier und da noch was über seine Klasse lernen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Ja, dass ein Spell den ganzen Schadensbonus nicht nützt ist irgendwie klar.. gibt es ne seite mit ner liste von spells und deren abhängigkeit zum dmg boni ? also ob 100% oder in dem fall nur 93% ...



www.wowwiki.com

da steht soweit alles drin. Nur eben auf englisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Was ist Mathematik?


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was ist Mathematik?



Oberbegriff von Algebra, Geometrie usw....


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. August 2008)

Baumschmuser schrieb:


> Zu 3.:
> Du kanalisierst kürzer und die Intervalle werden auch kürzer. Wenn du also z.B. eine Castzeit von 5.0 sec hattest und es alle 1.0 sec tickt, und du das ganze mit Haste auf 4.0 sec drückst, dann tickt es auch alle 0.8 sec.



Das ist falsch. Gibt sogar irgendwo nen Bluepost zu dem Thema im Blizzard Forum.

Spellhaste reduziert die Zauberzeit. Ein Zauber der kanalisiert wird als Spontanzauber gehandhabt und hat somit keine Zauberzeit.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Oberbegriff von Algebra, Geometrie usw....



Algebra? Geometrie?! Usw?!?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Algebra? Geometrie?! Usw?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm....Schule...Verdrängen muss...Nein nicht am untericht teil...nehmen...Neeein!

"Hust"

BTT: Kehrt mal von euren Exel-tabellen zurück zu WoW. Man kann nun wirklich nicht immer alles berechen oder irre ich mich Equip= Skill...Das wäre traurig.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich doch. "Lieb"


----------



## Valnar93 (28. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Hm....Schule...Verdrängen muss...Nein nicht am untericht teil...nehmen...Neeein!
> 
> "Hust"
> 
> BTT: Kehrt mal von euren Exel-tabellen zurück zu WoW. Man kann nun wirklich nicht immer alles berechen oder irre ich mich Equip= Skill...Das wäre traurig.



Danke, dass du diesen Punkt ansprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar nicht zum Thema, aber muss auch mal gesagt werden. Ich HASSE Leute, die Skillungen von andern nachmachen, wenn sie im duell häufiger besiegt wurden, oder alle Sagen * oh die skillung imba must have voll nerf roxxor * .. das ist einfach traurig

Klar hängt das spiel vom Equip, von der Skillung und vom Skill ab.. aber übertreiben muss man nicht..

Ich habe meinen persönlichen Spielstil und werde trotz mancher Kritik so weitermachen wie es mir passt.. 

und ah ja.. Schule ftw !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

backtotopic:

Danke für die Antworten.. endlich mal kein geflamme =)


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Danke, dass du diesen Punkt ansprichst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Traurig aber wahr, im Highend gibt es nur mehr eine oder zwei Skillungen die in Frage kommen..
Frag nicht wie oft ich versucht habe zu individuieren ..(oder wie man das schreibt =.=) 
Zumindest kann man mit einer beliebigen Frost-PvP skillung nix falsch machen.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr, im Highend gibt es nur mehr eine oder zwei Skillungen die in Frage kommen..
> Frag nicht wie oft ich versucht habe zu individuieren ..(oder wie man das schreibt =.=)



Wenn du so fragst sag ichs dir: 

Individualisieren.

"Frag nicht wie oft ich versucht habe mich zu Individualisieren."


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Wenn du so fragst sag ichs dir:
> 
> Individualisieren.



Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs noch etwas auführlicher editiert, alles for the cat.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Mann! Red doch endlich mal Klartext!

My Brain is too klein to versteh u! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mann! Red doch endlich mal Klartext!
> 
> My Brain is too klein to versteh u!
> 
> ...



U u n00b kan lesen edit rofl, kackn00b have pwn uuu!

So besser?


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Hat bei euch auch grad der Browser gesponnen? o.ô
Musste die Seite mit dem Taskmanager schliessen..



Rabengott schrieb:


> U u n00b kan lesen edit rofl, kackn00b have pwn uuu!
> 
> So besser?



Verstehste "Klartext" nicht? :> 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klartext




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (28. August 2008)

Wads gehing on hiere reit nau? Sam probplemos?


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Wads gehing on hiere reit nau? Sam probplemos?



Ärhm....Äh...Ja genau das wollte ich auch gerade sagen! "Wikipedia aufruf"


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat bei euch auch grad der Browser gesponnen? o.ô
> Musste die Seite mit dem Taskmanager schliessen..
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe meinen Beitrag editier um in ihrer Person noch verständlicher zu machen, und habe sie dezent darauf hingewiesen das nun die verständlichkeit um einen gewissen prozentsatz gestiegen ist.


----------



## Geibscher (28. August 2008)

Puh Langeweile, kein Thread im Forum interessiert mich. Jmd. bock auf ne Runde Ping Pong?

Ich mach maln Aufschlag.

Ping!


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Beitrag editier*t* um in *I*hrer Person noch verständlicher zu machen, und habe *S*ie dezent darauf hingewiesen das nun die *V*erständlichkeit um einen gewissen *P*rozentsatz gestiegen ist.



Ich weise Sie höflichst auf ihre große Anzahl an Rechtschreibfehlern hin.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Puh Langeweile, kein Thread im Forum interessiert mich. Jmd. bock auf ne Runde Ping Pong?
> 
> Ich mach maln Aufschlag.
> 
> Ping!



Pong? 

Ein Affe eine Katze und ein Rabe...Das kann was werden.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Pong?
> 
> Ein Affe eine Katze und ein Rabe...Das kann was werden.



Pang!


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Pang!


 
Ich höre das dein Schläger manipuliert ist, los raus mit der Pfote!


----------



## Geibscher (28. August 2008)

Hauptsache der Rabe kann den Schläger halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Rabe kann den Schläger halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde das diskriminieren, ich bin ein Gott, vergiss das nicht!


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Ich finde das diskriminieren, ich bin ein Gott, vergiss das nicht!



Wer sagt denn das Götter, Ping-Pong-Pang Schläger halten können?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shasta (28. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> [...]Individualisieren."



wird klein geschrieben.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das Götter, Ping-Pong-Pang Schläger halten können?



Ärhm.... Das weiß doch jeder....


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Shasta schrieb:


> wird klein geschrieben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Smilies....Herrlich.


----------



## Geibscher (28. August 2008)

Shasta schrieb:


> wird klein geschrieben.



Ah spamer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach Individualisierung draus


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

http://ugly.plzdiekthxbye.net/

Btw..


----------



## Rabengott (28. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ah spamer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Steht da doch.... Hoffentlich merk keiner das es hier etwas gespamme gibt.... "hust"


----------



## Shurycain (28. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Solche Fragen solltest Du auf WoW Europe im Klassenforum stellen. Da hocken die Craks!



Und dazu musstest du mal wieder den kompletten post zitieren, ja ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Gibts eigentlich einen Mix aus King Kong und Tikume?

Hoffe sie/er kuckt hier nicht rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Mix aus King Kong und Tikume?
> 
> Hoffe sie/er kuckt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre dann wohl das xD


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Mix aus King Kong und Tikume?
> 
> Hoffe sie/er kuckt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...



"Sich vor die Tür stell"


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Diesen Post bitte wegmachen. o.ô


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mach das mal schnell wieder raus. xD



Oh mein Gott....


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

GUCK MAL SPECI! DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> GUCK MAL SPECI! DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Guck mal!

[attachment=4489:affe_brille.jpg]


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Guck mal!
> 
> [attachment=4489:affe_brille.jpg]



Verdammt....Hört auf...Ich kann nicht mehr. "Und das sage ich selten"


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Verdammt....Hört auf...Ich kann nicht mehr. "Und das sage ich selten"



Vor lachen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Vor lachen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, glaube auch, laut der Wettervorhersage.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstma spülen xP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt wie lange uns die Mods ins Tackatuckaland schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt jetzt fängt er auch noch damit an, besonders die grünen sind nett.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <---mit dem--->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUA!


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

lol geile smiley`s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: wer nicht das macht, was elitistjerks sagen, der kann kein Imb0rRoXXXorroflhaxOrR wie ich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ball gegen die wand werf* 
pingpongpingpongpingblub


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <---mit dem--->
> ...



Gut erkannt, mister watsen.

Demnächst versuchen wir das ganze ma mit dem Schnabel, will auch mitmachen.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <---mit dem--->
> ...



Meint ihr, wir sind offtopic?

Ach was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gnomthebest schrieb:


> lol geile smiley`s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie, wo, was?


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <---mit dem--->
> ...



soweit hätts nicht kommen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heftig aber postet ihn trotzdem


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> soweit hätts nicht kommen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hau doch ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub Geibscher braucht noch seine Zeit.. *g*


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, mister watsen.


von sherlock holmes keine ahnung aber coole sprüche klopfen wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> soweit hätts nicht kommen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dann hau doch ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mahahaha!


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muhaha wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die mods haben wohl schon feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> von sherlock holmes keine ahnung aber coole sprüche klopfen wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat da wer nen Stock im Hinter?

Manche Menschen müssen sich echt mit allem anlegen....


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

rofl ihr seid mir welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> rofl ihr seid mir welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhm, da ist ja der ersteller dieses wundervollen Themas....Was machen wir nur mit dir?


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Geil Geil Geil xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Mitmachen lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Naja, da Hit*** schon vorgekommen ist, habt ihr wohl die freie Wahl etwas schlimmeres gibts ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mitmachen lassen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ein Pferd, unterschwellige nachricht.....Du willst Kuchen?


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevengerEE (29. August 2008)

So mal um das bissl klarzustellen

nur mal grob überflogen, schon paar gute Antworten, aber noch net alles erklärt. 

ich fasse mal kurz zusammen

Spell crit = 150% dmg, mit Talenten bei einiegen Klassen auf 200% dmg steigerbar zb Hexer, Hage, teilweise durch Skills bzw Effekte oder Steine et noch weiter steigerbar!

So Spell Dmg, =@dmg

Wie schon richtig angemerkt wird dieser nicht immer voll angerechnet. für einen kanaliesierbaren Zauber wird zum einen eine zauberzeit von 3Sekunden vorrausgesetzt, damit der voll boni angerechnet wird. bei kürzeren Casts, wird dementsprechend weniger Boni gewährt, wieviel genau weiß ich momentan nichtmehr :/ Hierbei gilt aber Zauberzeitreduktionen wie durch Talente gewonnen oder durch Spellhaste zählen nicht rein, es zählt die Grundzeit des Casts.

Dots bekommen nicht den vollen Boni sondern nur ca 80%, zudem können Dots nicht critten.

So desweiteren hat jeder zauber ja nen Level, d.h mit welchem level er erlernt wurden ist. Je weiter nun dieses level vom aktuellen level abweicht, desto weniger boni bekommt man aus seinem @dmg, so zieht der hexer zb aus seinem @dmg auf seinen Shadowbolt nur ca 87%.
Vollen Boni bekommt man nur bei selben Lvl des Spells sowie des eigenen.

Ergo Spdmg=Basisspelldmg +Bonusdmg*lvlmodifiktor*Zeitmodifikator

Bsp Hexer Shadowbolt

-ca670 Basisdmg
-lvlmodifikator 87% -> 0,87
-zeitmodifikator -> 3 Sekunden 1,0
Bonusdmg = 1200


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Hm, ein Pferd, unterschwellige nachricht.....Du willst Kuchen?



jAAA nen kuchen zum aufbruch eines epic threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Hat da wer nen Stock im Hinter?



weiß nicht, frag mal die anderen - vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den find ich nett:
http://ugly.plzdiekthxbye.net/medium/m185.gif


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

RevengerEE schrieb:


> So mal um das bissl klarzustellen
> 
> nur mal grob überflogen, schon paar gute Antworten, aber noch net alles erklärt.
> [...]
> ...



Ich schmeiss mich weg!! XD


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

RevengerEE schrieb:


> So mal um das bissl klarzustellen
> 
> nur mal grob überflogen, schon paar gute Antworten, aber noch net alles erklärt.
> 
> ...




danke für wieder mal nen sinnvollen beitrag .. vielen lieben dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> weiß nicht, frag mal die anderen - vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne du, da müsste ich ja sozial werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Kommt doch mal raus aus dem Thread.. sind schon 2 neue da.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Wer errät die Serie hierzu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Fred?


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Wer errät die Serie hierzu:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Adolf und die Briefkuh ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Wer errät die Serie hierzu:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die simpsons? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder vielleicht "grüner oktopus und gelber tiefseeschwamm"?


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Na gut war echt viel zu schwer, aber das packt ihr: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Na gut war echt viel zu schwer, aber das packt ihr:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Star Wars!!


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Na gut war echt viel zu schwer, aber das packt ihr:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ugha ugha rot hut und grün frosch ugha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Na gut war echt viel zu schwer, aber das packt ihr:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super Mario und die Geschichten vom Wackel Dackel?


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Klemptner mit Raptormount!


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Geil hab den absolut besten Smiley aller Zeiten gefunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trommelwirbel *bummbumm* toller Trommelwirbel....

ACHTUNG!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Geil hab den absolut besten Smiley aller Zeiten gefunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Trommelwirbel *bummbumm* toller Trommelwirbel....
> 
> ...



Blatt Botschaft Blatt Botschaft....Soll ich dir ein Auto zeichen?


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Star Wars!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Edith meint das is Trek...


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> xD



Ok jetzt kann ich nicht mehr. xD


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

und wer ist das hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Ok jetzt kann ich nicht mehr. xD



Dann gib ich dir den Rest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

du hast vorher übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vergessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> du hast vorher übrigens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

so gute nacht meine lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn der thread bis morgen nicht zu/gelöscht ist meld ich mich wieder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und den smiley behalt ich mir mal - braucht man sicherlich noch öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wers das?! o.o


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> so gute nacht meine lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sayonara von mir und Chuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbe wie der hier denk ich mal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Ich sterbe. "Lach" Verdammt!


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die briefkuh von narnia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den kennt aber wirklich jeder! o.o


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> die briefkuh von narnia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is doch der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch son spruch und ich bomb dich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Ich hol mir mal ein Neues Kätzen..
10 Minuten AFK ^^


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Es bricht der kalte (Mit vielen Smilies bestückte) Krieg aus!


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Es bricht der klate (Mit vielen Smilies bestückte) Krieg aus!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hol mir mal ein Neues Kätzen..
> 10 Minuten AFK ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pass auf the briefkuh of narnia is watching you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Fragen sind beantwortet, jetz wird ge-fajdkf jdkvjyxc -t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Was passiert auf sowas hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Richtig. Das: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen sind beantwortet, jetz wird ge-fajdkf jdkvjyxc -t
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhe, ein ja vom Threadersteller, dann ma weiter.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol warum postest du das was ich posten will





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

und was passiert auf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> lol warum postest du das was ich posten will
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope....Mama...


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MUUUHAHHAHAHHAHHAAHAHAH


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Ich wurde grad verwarnt..

Hört mal lieber auf hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hau mich mal in die Kiste..
Man jetzt bin ich frustriert ^^


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Hm, schade. : /


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich wurde grad verwarnt..
> 
> Hört mal lieber auf hier.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die AGB gelesen und glaube nicht das ich bis jetz was falsch gemacht hab .. vlt sollte ich einfach ein 

bitte ins off-topic verschieben

verlangen ..was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

buuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Ja, offtopic... Ist es eigentlich schon lange..


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Suuuuuper, 
mein langeweile Thread wurde halt geschlossen -_-
Ich werde wohl nun ins bett gehen oder onanieren, je nach laune.
Gute Nacht Spec und der andere Heide


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Suuuuuper,
> mein langeweile Thread wurde halt geschlossen -_-
> Ich werde wohl nun ins bett gehen oder onanieren, je nach laune.
> Gute Nacht Spec und der andere Heide



LOL

du wirst in meiner signatur verewigt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Vielen Dank *verbeug*


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank *verbeug*



Erlich währt am längsten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Ich frag mich, warum hier noch nicht zu ist?
Irgendwie schon komisch..

Oh Gott.. Ich fühl mich als würde mir Tikume über die Schulter schauen.. :S


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum hier noch nicht zu ist?
> Irgendwie schon komisch..
> 
> Oh Gott.. Ich fühl mich als würde mir Tikume über die Schulter schauen.. :S



erst lachen dann schliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

btt könnt ihr mir nochmal erklären wie ganau der +dmg berechnet wird hab des nochnicht so ganz verstanden











so jetzt is der thread nichtmehr offtopic


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> so jetzt is der thread nichtmehr offtopic


wat soll dat denn?


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

hast du den thread gelesen??


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> btt könnt ihr mir nochmal erklären wie ganau der +dmg berechnet wird hab des nochnicht so ganz verstanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, sagen wir du machst mit Frostzblitz normal 500 Schaden.. 

Ein Crit macht 150% Schaden ... also 750... ( 500 x 1.5 )

wenn man nen schadensbonus von 100% auf kritische treffer hat, sinds nicht x1.5 sondern x2... also in dem fall von 1000 !


Dann zu den Dots... der Zauberschaden wird aufgeteilgt und macht wenn der dot 5 mal dmg macht den spelldmg/5 bei jedem schadensabzug...

aber.. nicht alle spells nutzen den vollen spelldmg.. nachlesen kannstu auf wowwiki.com .. da steht dan zb 50%.. dann werden von deinen sagen wir mal 1k spll dmg nur 500 gebraucht :S


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> wat soll dat denn?



lies dir mal die seiten 2-7 durch.. das haut dich vom hocka


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> So, sagen wir du machst mit Frostzblitz normal 500 Schaden..
> 
> Ein Crit macht 150% Schaden ... also 750... ( 500 x 1.5 )
> 
> ...


verdammt, schon wieder ein anschlag auf mein hirn...
*paranoid im kreis renn*
edith sagt: ich habs schon gelesen ;P


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> verdammt, schon wieder ein anschlag auf mein hirn...
> *paranoid im kreis renn*
> edith sagt: ich habs schon gelesen ;P



naja am anfang war mir das auch schnuppe solange meine gegner tot umfallen is alles gut

aber irgendwann fragt man sich halt einfach wie der dmg zustande kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

o_O

najoa, ich brauch mich sowas nicht fragen (weieeeeel... nix dmg, sondern healklasse!111one)


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

und du wilst nicht wissen wie sich dein +heal auf deine spells auswirkt??


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> o_O
> 
> najoa, ich brauch mich sowas nicht fragen (weieeeeel... nix dmg, sondern healklasse!111one)



dann wür ich mich fragen

hmm warum ne lichtblitz lvl 1 hab ja eh healboni von 2.5k...

naja.. jetz kommt der koeffizient ins spiel.. oder wie man das auch immer schreib tXD --> wowwiki.com


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

LOL WUT?
du denkst, ich wäre ein pala-heiler!??!?!??!?!!
WTF
:<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> LOL WUT?
> du denkst, ich wäre ein pala-heiler!??!?!??!?!!
> WTF
> :<
> ...



ich würd sagen du bist orc schamane? .. nur lichtblitz war ein gutes beispiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

Klick me
ja, nee, is' klar


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

hoffe der thread überlebt.. bitte lasst ihn

bis morgen bin schlafen!


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

muss ma kurz wieder off topic werden hab dashier grad gefunden 

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/mind

funktioniert das bei euch auch mach die letzen 10 min nix anders mehr und es funktioniert jedesmal wenn einer weis warum bitte mich aufklären

edith: ok habs selber rausgefuinden jetzt ist langweilig


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Gute Nacht..

Vielleicht wird der Thread ja wieder ontopic? (:


----------



## Fragilia (29. August 2008)

also, ich check nicht, warum das spiel mit der kristall-kugel immer klappt...

werds ausprobieren, bis ich gaga im hirn bin^^


----------



## PTY (29. August 2008)

Sagt mal, ging es hier nicht mal um Mathematik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Moderatoren: habt erbarmen und schließt diesen Thread ... da kommt sowieso nix sinnvolles mehr hier


----------



## hannyy (29. August 2008)

ich würd dir das addon dr.damage empfehlen, das rechnet alles aus und zeigt es zusammen mit dem tooltip an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. August 2008)

PTY schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ging es hier nicht mal um Mathematik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



neein bitte bitte nicht : (


----------



## rko87 (29. August 2008)

Fragilia schrieb:


> also, ich check nicht, warum das spiel mit der kristall-kugel immer klappt...
> 
> werds ausprobieren, bis ich gaga im hirn bin^^


Schau mal genau hin, egal welche zahlen du nimmst durch die methode mit dem rechnen können nur zahlen vorkommen die durch 9 teilbar sind.

Wenn man jetzt noch bemerkt , das sich mit jedem "Run" das Symbol ändert, das zu JEDER durch 9 teilbaren zahl gehört ändert, ist das ganze nicht mehr so Spetakulär.

Achso Sorry 4 OT.
Obwohl is ja auch Mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

HolyPower schrieb:


> Beispiel : 1Hexer mit 1000+dmg steht in Arena haut 5 dots aufs Ziel die alle 5sek 200 dmg machen würden (ohne +dmg) und 30 sek halten würden
> 30sek / 5sek = 6mal dmg machen
> 1000 + 200   = 1200 dmg pro Tick!!
> 6 x 1200       = 7200 dmg pro dot
> ...



ahja 1200dmg pro tick .. genau .. junge kennst dich mit theoricraft aus? .. glaubs nicht ..
ich hab 1300spelldmg und wenn jeder meiner 3 dots für 1500 ticken würde .. hach schön wärs ja ..


----------



## Ragesh (29. August 2008)

1. wie bereits erwähnt wenn du 500 schaden machst, crittest du normal mit 750 (faktor 1 + faktor 0,5(crit)) 
das talent crit um 100% erhöht bedeutet der critfaktor sich verdoppelt. 0,5 * 2 = 1 

ergo crit macht insgesamt 200% schaden oder faktor 2 = 500 * 2 = 1000

2. bei einfachen dots gilt folgendes:



> (Dauer des Zaubers / 15) =  Gewinn



z.B. Insektenschwarm hat 12 Sek. Dauer --> 12 / 15 = 0,8
Wenn ich jetzt 1000 Zauberschaden habe werden davon auf den Zauber 80% davon angerechnet -> 800 Zauberschaden. Diese verteilen sich dann auf die Ticks. Insektenschwarm tickt alle 2 Sek ergo 6 mal. 
800/6 = 133,3 extraschaden pro tick durch den zauberschaden auf meiner kleidung/talente.

komplizierter ist es bei sachen wo man initialschaden + schaden über zeit hat. gute beispiele hierfür sind mondfeuer und immolate(verbrennen???)
hier schreibe ich nur die formeln hin, den das bsp.-rechnen ist mir da zu lästig


> (Dauer / 15) / ((Dauer / 15) + (Zauberzeit / 3.5)) = Dmg.Anteil über die Zeit
> 
> 1 - Dmg.Anteil über die Zeit = Dmg.Anteil Standard
> 
> ...



zuguterletzt das ganze noch für kanalisierte zauber:



> Zauberzeit / 3.5 =  Gewinn



nachlesen kann man das alles auch sehr gut hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Spell_damage_and_healing

3. Durch Spellhaste kanalisierst du schneller. Schadenskoeffizienten errechnet man IMMER mit der ungeskillten Zauberzeit (Sternenfeuer ungeskillt 3,5Sek geskillt 3 Sek. gerechnet wird mit 3,5 Sek.) Ergo kanalisierst du einfach schneller. Heilst und machst Schaden in 5 Sek. wie du ansonsten in 10 Sek. machen würdest (mal hochgegriffen).


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thread Aufwecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Thread Aufwecker
> ...



Es lebt!


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Speci is auch schon wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Speci is auch schon wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Threadterroristen ftw!


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß bis jetzt nich worum es in dem Thread hier überhaupt ging??! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß bis jetzt nich worum es in dem Thread hier überhaupt ging??!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mahaha! Ich schon! Wenn auch nur im anstanz da ich Exel-fritzen-zocker ned mag. 

Ps: Du postest aber lahm.... "GähN"


----------



## Thorat (29. August 2008)

HolyPower schrieb:


> Beispiel : 1Hexer mit 1000+dmg steht in Arena haut 5 dots aufs Ziel die alle 5sek 200 dmg machen würden (ohne +dmg) und 30 sek halten würden
> 30sek / 5sek = 6mal dmg machen
> 1000 + 200   = 1200 dmg pro Tick!!
> 6 x 1200       = 7200 dmg pro dot
> ...



Was laaaberst du?

Spelldmg bezieht sicht nicht auf den TICK eines Dotes, sondern:
Wenn der DoT *GENAU* 15 Sek. lang ist, verbreitet sich der Spell dmg Exakt gleich auf 15 Sekunden! Das heisst bei einem 3 Sekunden Tick (über 15 Sekunden) bei 1000 Spell dmg, 200+schaden für jeden Tickt!
Wenn der DoT jedoch länger als 15 Sek. lang ist, wird nicht 1000 Spell dmg über die (ich nehm jetzt einfach mal was über 15 sek) 26 Sekunden sondern zu einem gewissen prozentsatz der über 100% ist, also man hat bei einem 26 sek dot *wirklich gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz einfach erklärt:* _mehr spell dmg_  (An die Theoriecraftler: Ich sag ja: gaaaaanz einfach ekrlärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und wenn der Dot kürzer als 15 sek ist... z.B 10 Sekunden hat man bei diesem dot (wieder gaaanz einfach gesagt): weniger spell dmg


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Mahaha! Ich schon! Wenn auch nur im anstanz da ich Exel-fritzen-zocker ned mag.
> 
> Ps: Du postest aber lahm.... "GähN"



Ich post in 3 Threads gleichzeitig und muss mir Smileys wohlüberlegt aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ich post in 3 Threads gleichzeitig und muss mir Smileys wohlüberlegt aussuchen.



Dann brauchst du Gehilfen.....Oder nen Kult wie ich!


----------



## Gnomthebest (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die besten smiley`s in diesem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bisher


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Glaube mir, da geht noch mehr!  "Die Seite mit den Smilies betracht"


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> die besten smiley`s in diesem thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Rabengott schrieb:


> Glaube mir, da geht noch mehr!  "Die Seite mit den Smilies betracht"



rischtisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ta-Da!


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> rischtisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grausame Bilder....Neeein...


----------



## Ocian (29. August 2008)

Damit Geibscher nicht mehr in 3 Threads rumspammen muss, gönne ich ihm mal eine erholende Pause. Und hier ist zu, schade drum.


----------

